#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  This is a sad day :(

## Lee

this is such a sad day no wonder it is snowing. their was a little girl about two years old. who survied the tornado that riped through her home killing everyone but her. she was in the hospital on life saport, they pulled the plug today. her name was Angel i had prayers going out for her, but at last god has taken her home today..

may god help the other relatives who now will have to bury her..

(may she rest in peace and suffer no more)

----------

